# Powerlifting advice please gents



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Im a week away of finishing a nine month chemo regime... And regardless of how I've looked after myself or my experiences as a lifter, I've lost a lot of Strength.

I could rep 50kg dbs now im absolute done for five reps on 30kg dbs

So im wanting to start my return to real training with some power lifting to gain some strength back into me and also set some good solid foundations again before I move back into Bodybuilding per say as next year i want to get on stage.

Now there is a million methods

Cube

531 big but boring (this appeals to me)

Westside barbell

Candito

5x5

Ive got tons of pdfs on all of these.

But I'll be honest this is a completely alien way for me to train, speed days etc.

So im thinking of 12 weeks strength training possibly 16 weeks

A routine with good ancillary movements suits me.

My lifts at the moment..

Squat for one is 105kg

Deadlift for one 160kg

Bench for one is 85kg

All tested last week (stupidly i may add)

Not to bad considering what ive gone through and not hit a gym in nine months

Any advice for me? Of course this is all being done natty.. Although i will admit any supplement that can make 1% difference to me im taking.

Anyone had a bad injury and lost a lot of strength and found something particular great or been able to adapt something

I'm sure @ewen or @MattGriff will be the men for this

Cheers in advance.

Alan


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

5 3 1 with bbb assistance would suit you because you like it and it's working towards your goal however dorian yates blood and guts is imo better and im following it loosely currently .


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

ewen said:


> 5 3 1 with bbb assistance would suit you because you like it and it's working towards your goal however dorian yates blood and guts is imo better and im following it loosely currently .


Well dorian way isn't far off what I have been previously doing.

I do two heavy working sets (three for legs)

Low volume max frequency.

Thanks for the reply ewen, really appreciate it


----------



## Trev182 (Sep 24, 2013)

If you've lost that much strength id suggest 5x5 or 531 to get you back into it.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Trev182 said:


> If you've lost that much strength id suggest 5x5 or 531 to get you back into it.


531 does appeal to me.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Trev182 (Sep 24, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> 531 does appeal to me.
> 
> Thanks for the reply!


Its a good solid routine and will get you lifting heavy again, so your strength will recover nicely.

Congrats on coming through chemo btw.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Trev182 said:


> Its a good solid routine and will get you lifting heavy again, so your strength will recover nicely.
> 
> Congrats on coming through chemo btw.


Top man, much appreciated genuinely


----------



## barndoor5 (Jun 16, 2013)

I believe 531 is a monthly progression which is ****ing yawnville.

I'd recommend jumping on Greyskull LP, its a weekly linear progression that uses micro loading so you can progress for a longer period without needing to reset or deload.

Its basically Starting Strength, but with the addition of some accessory movements and AMRAP sets. Its A LOT of fun.

You want to max out your weekly linear strength gains before you switch to a monthplly progression mate. You'll probably find your strength bounces back pretty quickly - good luck with the training mate glad to hear you're on the mend!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

barndoor5 said:


> I believe 531 is a monthly progression which is ****ing yawnville.
> 
> I'd recommend jumping on Greyskull LP, its a weekly linear progression that uses micro loading so you can progress for a longer period without needing to reset or deload.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the reply.

Ive not personally heard of that plan, I'll take a goosey gander at it!

And thanks for the well wishes, its very much appreciated!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Personally I'd look at rippetoe starting strength. Really good for building strength whether starting out or as an experienced lifter. I have done that and wendler amongst others. Wendler was really good too. I think hitting the 1 reps though May be a lot to Start out with after 9 months so I'd go rippetoe.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

I love Wendler! Every single workout contains a challenge except week 4 obviously. I've found when been on 9-12 week training cycles I've become bored quickly and fed up. The 4 week turn around of wendler suits me down to the ground personally.


----------



## finest1 (Jan 2, 2012)

congrats on the chemo, however you must think of chemo as a reset button, and the weights that you can do now is only a guide. i would personally advise you to follow the stronglifts routine. i've been on it for 15 months and the strength gains have been amazing. i think its the best routine out there if anyone ever wanted to start weight lifting, body building, powerlifting. reason why i say this, is you MUST follow the report to the letter. i've seen so many people in my gym doing it, and the reason they failed was simple, they didn't follow the report. i followed the report and i reaped the rewards. another reason, is that stronglifts starts light ( i know alot of people don't like this) but i had to bury my ego and do it. an example. when i first started i used the empty squat bar for 5x5. after fridays session (16/5/14) i hit 162.5kg on the squat. in your case because youve hit the "reset" button, i would advise this. give it 12-16weeks, although you may stay on it for well over a year if done properly. funny enough, ive actually outgrown stronglifts, i can't get any more out of it, so im actually looking for something different. 5/3/1 is an option but its not to be underestimated.

good luck hope i've helped !


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Personally I'd look at rippetoe starting strength. Really good for building strength whether starting out or as an experienced lifter. I have done that and wendler amongst others. Wendler was really good too. I think hitting the 1 reps though May be a lot to Start out with after 9 months so I'd go rippetoe.


I agree 5 x 5 or starting strength... Texas method I heard is very good for strength gain too.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

That's for the reply mate

Im in agreement with you, i am starting from scratch strength wise and fitness wise, so day one week one is the order of the day.

I'll take a good look at this routine mate


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Northern Lass said:


> I agree 5 x 5 or starting strength... Texas method I heard is very good for strength gain too.


Texas method? Never heard of that


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Texas method? Never heard of that


http://www.livestrong.com/article/552862-the-texas-method-workout-routine/


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Texas method? Never heard of that


Check this website out , it has reviews on most of the powerlifting routines out there. Including the 'Texas Method'

http://www.powerliftingtowin.com/texas-method/


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Northern Lass said:


> Check this website out , it has reviews on most of the powerlifting routines out there. Including the 'Texas Method'
> 
> http://www.powerliftingtowin.com/texas-method/


Awesome thank you!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Check this too dude. Calculators for different programs

http://www.joeskopec.com/programs.html


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

This is a good one too http://blackironbeast.com/ calculators for 531, Beyond 531 and Cube. Enjoy.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome.. Thanks very much!!


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

alan_wilson said:


> Awesome thank you!


i'm currently on texas method and i'm quite liking it. if you dont mind a bit of volume its a nice program, and only takes about 6 hours a week for everything (for me anyway). only criticism for me personally is lack of deadlift progress.

if you're not up for rep work or rep work isn't your weak point then madcows may be better. my deadlift progressed better on this program but bench stagnated, and it was just a bit boring as it tends to be the same rep scheme for every exercises and every day. i did make good gains on it though so its another one to consider.

really if you're eating and sleeping enough, any powerlifting program is going to work. just pick the one which you think you would most enjoy doing. :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

scott08 said:


> i'm currently on texas method and i'm quite liking it. if you dont mind a bit of volume its a nice program, and only takes about 6 hours a week for everything (for me anyway). only criticism for me personally is lack of deadlift progress.
> 
> if you're not up for rep work or rep work isn't your weak point then madcows may be better. my deadlift progressed better on this program but bench stagnated, and it was just a bit boring as it tends to be the same rep scheme for every exercises and every day. i did make good gains on it though so its another one to consider.
> 
> really if you're eating and sleeping enough, any powerlifting program is going to work. just pick the one which you think you would most enjoy doing. :thumbup1:


Cheers pal... Im just having a look at the moment... I think volume isn't my friend as I've not trained in ages, however if i start light it may be ok

I know people say don't.. But i am gonna do some additional arm work, reason being.. I had a bloody good set of arms 

Out of no where power lifting has grabbed me, but i do like the aesthetics side of Bodybuilding.

So i wanna get strong again first then move into Bodybuilding again but with powerlifting principles in there


----------

